# Testosterone Levels Chart



## K1 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Average Total and Free Testosterone Levels in Men by Age Group*


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice info K1. Thanks, T


----------



## workhard2121 (Nov 25, 2012)

Great post, very informative for comparisons.


----------



## The BB Monad (Feb 5, 2013)

I love your posts... I am always learning from you! Thanks once again.


----------



## snoopy (Feb 9, 2013)

thanks i'm going to have mine tested


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Apr 16, 2013)

Good info. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mine total test even at 21 has never been over 300ng/dl

And I've never thought I have had low test at all... Most of the times I test around 220


----------



## lunchbox31 (Jun 3, 2013)

I've seen that before but that's a very good source of reference. Good post


----------



## lona73 (Jun 3, 2013)

very good read


----------



## dudeface (Jun 16, 2013)

mine came back last year after a PCT in the mid 300s.  now it's no PCT and mild blasts and cruise forever.   lifestyle change for sure.  like it better this way.


----------



## jameshundson (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice info, helpful for all. I helpful for muscle growth as well as making bones stronger. Strong bones help support your muscles and internal organs.


----------



## Thalf1965 (Dec 12, 2013)

This chart shows useful information however the basic and true natural ways of muscle building without using any steroid is the best way to success and in my opinion one should rely seriously on the natural means of practice.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 12, 2013)

Thalf1965 said:


> This chart shows useful information however the basic and true natural ways of muscle building without using any steroid is the best way to success and in my opinion one should rely seriously on the natural means of practice.



Read the rules.. remove that advertisement or get banned. Your choice..

Chart my ass.. shady amino acids and now I'll review for you..they suck..


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Jan 6, 2014)

Had it tested once while on cycle. It came out to like 10,000ng/dl! The doc was surprised but not shocked. I told him I was on. I was getting my fertility tested.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jan 7, 2014)

mr.nitrofish said:


> Had it tested once while on cycle. It came out to like 10,000ng/dl! The doc was surprised but not shocked. I told him I was on. I was getting my fertility tested.



Same here.  Fertility testing and test came back >8000


----------



## sambrown (Feb 10, 2014)

*Testosterone chart*



K1 said:


> *Average Total and Free Testosterone Levels in Men by Age Group*



This chart is very much informative.


----------



## mrlol (Feb 28, 2014)

First time I see this, thanks!
Now I just need to look for the sticky that explains how to read this lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 2, 2014)

When I got mine tested when I was off cycle it was 240 through a trt clinic. That being said I also did some research on ways to lower it so they would prescribe me some test so it'd be easier for me to travel with.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Apr 1, 2014)

seems pretty accurate, I'm 26 and my test level was 755...the range was like 350-1200 tho so I didn't think it was that impressive...my estrogen was 37 and I think the high end was 42 or 45

My first cycle was when I was 17 and juiced all through college like a bro...I feel lucky to have it as high as 750...


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have had mine tested three times all within 4 months 

227
990
270

All over the place- you'd have to have it checked daily for a month to really get an accurate picture


----------



## The big news (Apr 23, 2014)

Haha did half naked women do that second test?


----------



## anzel (May 8, 2014)

Yeah I seen this chart a while ago , its the chart that convinced me to go on TRT!


----------



## djpase (Dec 7, 2014)

i get my test results in 2 days. cant wait to compare. thx bro


----------



## cybrsage (May 1, 2015)

Yep, this is why I fired my first doctor.  My Total Test came back as 153 (I was 42 at the time) and he said it was good enough and would do nothing.


----------



## djskillz (May 29, 2015)

need to get my labs soon nice chart to follow! 
Do Work!


----------



## Mark Whiseley (Aug 22, 2016)

good post


----------



## LMC-Caroline (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice post, thanks bro


----------



## mace123 (Apr 11, 2017)

I actually showed a doc this chart several years ago, as he was telling me that low 300s was within range. Great resource to keep on hand.


----------



## Grothms (May 5, 2017)

Thanks for your post~~I like it


----------



## Jeff07 (May 5, 2017)

Nice info


----------

